# Bachmann ez track



## adaboy (Apr 24, 2014)

Does anyone know what code ez-track is supposed to be?


----------



## Bone1977 (Jan 17, 2014)

Bachmann EZ is code 80. You can join it to other track if you want to sacrifice a piece or two and cut off the plastic clips. If it is not another piece of code 80 track you can use the standard methods of joining dissimilar track if you shave off a bit more of the plastic.


----------



## chester7 (Mar 31, 2014)

I thought it was code 100 but not 100%


----------



## Bone1977 (Jan 17, 2014)

Blah... now you have me thinking about it too... It very well code by 100.


----------



## Crash_x (Jul 19, 2014)

I have a bunch of it down and it matches my 80 flex track.
but i did find that "all" of it is slightly out of gauge. on the narrow side.
checked with a Micro trains and a NMRA standards gauges.
Im bummed


----------

